# My Credit-Crunch beating splurge...



## dan_t (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi everyone

I thought I'd tell you what I went and bought last week...

Paph. curtisii
Paph. delenatii (one normal, one albinum)
Paph. emersonii
Paph. helenae
Phrag. kovachii

I would love it if someone could enlighten me as to the difference between two delenatii - one is marked China (I guess a Chinese form?) and the other seems to be the regular form (Guillam).

Also, my micranthum is about to bloom - I'm very excited as it's the first flowering! :drool:

Dan


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 22, 2008)

great buy Dan! Here the link to the book of Koopowitz about slippers for delenatii:

==> http://books.google.lu/books?id=GBX...X&oi=book_result&resnum=1&ct=result#PPA151,M1

Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 22, 2008)

Nice purchases Dan...way to keep the economic rolling! :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 22, 2008)

Great aquisitions Dan...!!!!!!


----------



## Nutz4Paphs (Nov 22, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!! emersonii :drool:


----------



## Hien (Nov 22, 2008)

dan_t said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I thought I'd tell you what I went and bought last week...
> 
> ...



The delenatii are in southern Vietnam (not in north vietnam) so it would be unlikely for it to grow in China which situated further north from Vietnam.
1) But there were a lot of exporting for many years from Vietnam to China,
so may be some of seeds from seedpods escape into the wild. I heard of similar things happen in Hawaii?
2) Also it may be a special line breeding from China from those exported delenatii.
3) or it could be a special clone division name "China"


----------



## dan_t (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Hien - I think I might have found out the origin, but I need to do a little more work to confirm. It's possible that it comes from a population discovered in Yunnan Province in China as described in 1986.

Dan


----------



## P-chan (Nov 23, 2008)

Great additions! Where did you buy your kovachii?


----------



## dan_t (Nov 23, 2008)

I bought it from Jack Wubben in Holland - he always has some interesting Paph and Dendrobium species for sale... 

Dan


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 23, 2008)

Great acquisition!!


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2008)

Good pick-up. Don't forget to post some photos please.


----------

